# Want to build a NewBeretta



## NewBeretta (Jun 21, 2020)

Hello folks.

I am keen on having a Beretta as my next handgun, and I would like to build it myself, instead of buying one. I did some research on the various models available in the market and found some parts for them as well, but I have not found a Beretta builders' kit per se. I am hoping the members on this forum with their vast knowledge base can offer sound advice and guidance.

Here are the criteria of what I am looking for...

A. I want to build a "parts-bin" M9A3, sort of like a Beretta Scrambler (motorcycle riders may latch on to that reference immediately) i.e. I would prefer a mixed-bag of parts, colors and designs, all the while aiming for an above-average quality and reliability for the final product.

B. Since Berettas are made in Italy, I would (ideally) prefer Italian-made OEM parts, but American-made respectable quality parts are a welcome substitute.

C. The barrel, slide and grips should be new (preferably).

And, here are the specs for what I want to build...

1. 9mm caliber.
2. Threaded barrel so I can mount a suppressor.
3. Sights to go along with a suppressor.
4. I have relatively small hands, so the frame and grips have to be in-line with that (I think M9A3 has a narrower grip module than, say, M9A1).
5. A complete, functioning set of internals i.e. already put together. I do not wish to have to put together all 70 parts by myself (that will over-complicate the build).
6. Prefer an all-metal frame with a Picatinny rail, but a polymer frame is just fine.
7. Here's the clincher - the lowest cost for a new Beretta M9A3 that I found is about $850. I do not want the total cost of all parts to exceed that (I can sense some of you are shaking your heads already).

Since I am new to the world of Berettas, pardon me if I have over- or under-stated anything.

Looking forward to your response(s).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Berettas are like Lego. You can put them together however ya want...

That being said - the M9A3 is so sought after that Beretta cannot make enough of them. I would be very surprised if you found someone willing to sell just the frame. You would have to settle for a Vertec frame. And, all that other stuff will make it super expensive. Factory threaded barrels cost more.

If ya really want the parts - go post a WTB ad at the Beretta Forum website (you can google it)

But why not just buy the real deal: https://gunprime.com/products/beretta-m9a3-9mm-4-9-17rd-fde-3-mags-js92m9a3m

$769 man!!!!


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

The key ingredient in “Building“ a firearm, is availability of frames. People build 1911s because there are multiple sources for frames and there were lots of surplus and after market parts.

People “Build” Glock based pistols also, because there are lots of sources for frames and parts, and they can be put together like Legos.

Your first obstacle will be obtaining a frame. 

as far as I know, the only way to get an M9A3 frame is to buy the whole pistol or approach Beretta for a frame only, which would have to be sold just like any other complete handgun. I don’t know if Beretta would do this. Or you would have to find someone selling their M9A3 frame.

Next. M9 series pistols aren’t exactly modular. But they aren’t exactly rocket science projects to put together from all the small parts. If you can build a scrambler, you can assemble a M9. If you can’t, then this may not be a project you really want to do and you should Just buy a M9A3. (Probably still the most realistic option if you want to stay inside the budget of an M9A3 to begin with, try finding a used one).


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SSGN_Doc said:


> as far as I know, the only way to get an M9A3 frame is to buy the whole pistol or approach Beretta for a frame only, which would have to be sold just like any other complete handgun. I don't know if Beretta would do this. Or you would have to find someone selling their M9A3 frame.
> 
> Next. M9 series pistols aren't exactly modular. But they aren't exactly rocket science projects to put together from all the small parts. If you can build a scrambler, you can assemble a M9. If you can't, then this may not be a project you really want to do and you should Just buy a M9A3. (Probably still the most realistic option if you want to stay inside the budget of an M9A3 to begin with, try finding a used one).


Beretta doesn't sell frames. They will sell slides and barrels and sights. Sometimes at the Beretta Forum, people sell complete frames, but not an M9A3. I saw an M9A1 frame up for sale last week.

Anyway, I found him a deal for $769 - I posted it above. He will not find a better deal. I bought a Beretta APX a year ago thru Gun Prime.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I didn’t know of Beretta selling frames or if it could be requested. I didn’t think they would, since it would be a serialized firearm.

i also hadn’t encountered anyone just selling a frame either. But to be honest, I was never in the market for a Beretta frame.


----------



## NewBeretta (Jun 21, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> Berettas are like Lego. You can put them together however ya want...
> 
> That being said - the M9A3 is so sought after that Beretta cannot make enough of them. I would be very surprised if you found someone willing to sell just the frame. You would have to settle for a Vertec frame. And, all that other stuff will make it super expensive. Factory threaded barrels cost more.
> 
> ...


Whoa! That is way less than what I found.

Hmm... something for me to think about now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

You can buy frames all day long over there - especially if you post a WTB ad. But, Beretta USA does not usually sell them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

NewBeretta said:


> Whoa! That is way less than what I found.
> 
> Hmm... something for me to think about now.


Sho nuff


----------



## NewBeretta (Jun 21, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I didn't know of Beretta selling frames or if it could be requested. I didn't think they would, since it would be a serialized firearm.
> 
> i also hadn't encountered anyone just selling a frame either. But to be honest, I was never in the market for a Beretta frame.


Aha! Something I had not considered... the serialization of the frame. That's true.


----------



## NewBeretta (Jun 21, 2020)

One more question: When I look into buying the M9A3, what are the differences between the F and the G model (there is a $130 price difference between the two)?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

F model safety lever acts as a decocker and remains down as an active safety which must be pushed up to take it off safe.

G model is a decocker only. Lever decocks the pistol, bu the lever springs back to the off safe position.

my personal, preference with DA/SA pistols is to have a decocker and no manual safety lever. Carry in DA and the long, cocking pull of the first shot effectively is the safety.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I like the FS model personally. Out of 28 Beretta 92 variants I have owned, one 1 has been a G model. I like the FS models...


----------



## NewBeretta (Jun 21, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> I like the FS model personally. Out of 28 Beretta 92 variants I have owned, one 1 has been a G model. I like the FS models...


28 huh? I guess I came to the right forum with this question of mine.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I guess I could be more specific. I prefer G models for carry but I carry Px4s. My 92 is an FS and I din5 really carry it any more. I'll run it in matches though.

I haven't owned as many Berettas as Shipwreck. But I've owned a few, and still have a few.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In total... of various makes and models, I think I have owned like 37 Berettas in my lifetime.


----------



## NewBeretta (Jun 21, 2020)

SSGN_Doc said:


> I guess I could be more specific. I prefer G models for carry but I carry Px4s. My 92 is an FS and I din5 really carry it any more. I'll run it in matches though.
> 
> I haven't owned as many Berettas as Shipwreck. But I've owned a few, and still have a few.


So, the one on the dark grey box is a 92(FS?). On the blue box, the one on the right is a PX4; which one is the one on the left?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

NewBeretta said:


> So, the one on the dark grey box is a 92(FS?). On the blue box, the one on the right is a PX4; which one is the one on the left?


I'll try to go left to right.
92FS on the far left. Px4 compact, below the box, 21A below the muzzle of the compact. Model 85 (.380) on the left side of the box, and Px4 full size.


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

If you do go ahead with building it, be very careful about parts. There are counterfit ones out there that look and feel legit. They even function correctly UNTIL they heat up and deform. I bought an inox takedown lever and slide release to match my inox barrel/trigger on my Ltt. Worked fine for a few mags and then the slide wouldn't cycle because the takedown lever deformed. Had to use a punch to work it out. Almost had to drill it. The tab on the slide stop that goes into the mag bent and caused all kinds of weirdness also. If it doesn't come from Beretta or a very reputable source like Wilson Combat, LTT, etc then don't use it. Even some of the govt contract parts made for the m9 are crap. Locking blocks that fail after a few hundred rounds and stuff like that. Beretta won a lawsuit based on the damage done their reputation because the govt used sub par parts that failed and blamed the m9 instead of the people who made the sh!t parts....


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> In total... of various makes and models, I think I have owned like 37 Berettas in my lifetime.


Lol....then you ought to be called "Berettatoter"!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

berettatoter said:


> Lol....then you ought to be called "Berettatoter"!


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

I haven't owned that many but I can say I've owned several. I've also owned glocks, S&Ws, random cheap guns like SCCYs, a sig 226, and a S&W 1006(that I STUPIDLY sold) when I was younger among others. The only reason I didn't carry the Berettas daily was bc of the size. I always preferred them and always came back to them. Once I met the 92g elite compact LTT, all my dislikes(about daily carry- NOT the gun itself) were addressed and I'm as pleased as I could be. In fact, I don't know why I would ever carry anything else unless I'm in sweats and have a .380 in my pocket. This gun is where its at for me. My point is that if you are ever gonna carry it, look into a 92 compact. It may be called a compact, but its still big enough for steady shooting and like all 92s, it makes you really have to try to be inaccurate.


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

Shipwreck said:


> In total... of various makes and models, I think I have owned like 37 Berettas in my lifetime.


Wow, you got $ to 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, this was over 25+ years

I had a gun buying addiction for many years 

I have owned a LOT of stuff over 25 years


----------



## Soarin1 (Jun 6, 2020)

NewBeretta said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> I am keen on having a Beretta as my next handgun, and I would like to build it myself, instead of buying one. I did some research on the various models available in the market and found some parts for them as well, but I have not found a Beretta builders' kit per se. I am hoping the members on this forum with their vast knowledge base can offer sound advice and guidance.
> 
> ...


You have 2 basic choices to buy & customize further: a lot less hassle.
1) like Shipwreck said, find a M9A3, they are available 
2) Get a 92X in your desired flavor as low as $ 750 or so Now. I think the hype over Covid19 settled recently so I would do it before they go up AGAIN. 
I would myself but the APX caught my eye & money is a bit tight. I could have bought 2 for the price of 1 FS 92, and I sold the 92 with the SS barrel.
If the quality of TN. built 92X was consistent, in Dec. 2019 I would have laid it away...

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Soarin1 said:


> You have 2 basic choices to buy & customize further: a lot less hassle.
> 1) like Shipwreck said, find a M9A3, they are available
> 2) Get a 92X in your desired flavor as low as $ 750 or so Now. I think the hype over Covid19 settled recently so I would do it before they go up AGAIN.


Well, the link I gave him had the M9A3 for $769. He may as well get exactly what he wants, he he buys now


----------



## Usafammo3 (Jun 8, 2020)

92s and 92xs are available as of yesterday online. I've been checking almost daily for the past month. Ammo is out there too. Just check the big sites every morning until you see what you want and buy as much as you can. Prices are higher right now but there are deals if you wait. Please don't pay $3 a bullet-there are places doing that to people. I get supply and demand but some people are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

berettatoter said:


> Lol....then you ought to be called "Berettatoter"!


Maybe "Beretta Broker" would be apt.

GW


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Goldwing said:


> Maybe "Beretta Broker" would be apt.
> 
> GW


Yeah, no joke! I am, but a little man....


----------

